Ask HN: What do you want to do/achieve in your life? - hazz99
======
chrisbennet
Happiness (not wealth/profession success/etc) and I've been _wildy
successful_.

------
decasteve
The particulars vary now and again as I grow and change. I'm ok with that.
What I strive for is to do whatever it is I choose to do with honesty and
integrity.

------
billconan
Fulfilling my curiosity

